# My first steps



## sashbar (May 9, 2013)

Sorry, wrong section


----------



## BlackSheep (May 9, 2013)

These are pretty good for just starting out!
Photos 3 and 6 are the best of the bunch, IMO. The others are interesting but a bit too cluttered/busy.

A couple of tips for the next time you post- number your photos so that it's easier for people to refer to them. And consider only posting 2 or 3 max at a time, you will get more responses that way


----------



## electrablue (May 9, 2013)

Really like #5


----------



## sashbar (May 9, 2013)

View attachment 44499


----------



## sashbar (May 9, 2013)

sorry, removed, because of the wrong section


----------



## bluehouse (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing it, very helpful for me.


----------

